# Please help me id this ball python morph



## mizol415 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi everyone...
Can help me id this bp hatchling morph? Pairing is from pinstripe and spider mojave.

http://m.imgur.com/YmDKvH8


----------



## esmee (Aug 30, 2015)

i think he's a mojave spinner


----------



## mizol415 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you


----------

